# Kriss Super V



## Grenadier (May 8, 2008)

Looks to be a fun gun:

http://www.kriss-tdi.com/content/view/34/14/

Uses the same magazines as Glock 21 pistols, and they have 30 rounders as well (and yes, they'll work in your Glock 21).

Seems to be nicer than the HK .45 carbine.


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2008)

It will make a nice Christmas gift, how much do you think it will cost?


----------



## Rabu (May 8, 2008)

The advertising video on the site stated "approximately 1500$ US"

Best of luck,

Rob


----------



## KenpoTex (May 9, 2008)

interesting...


----------

